

Studies Find More Students Cheating, With High Achievers No Exception - uladzislau
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/08/education/studies-show-more-students-cheat-even-high-achievers.html

======
kenthorvath
It's not cheating: it's collaboration. The old models of academic integrity
just don't make sense in the digital age.

Don't pit students against one another - make them work cooperatively. Don't
give grades, assign projects that translate into real world skills and fill
real world needs immediately. Let students learn and work by contributing to
society.

Students shouldn't graduate with diplomas. They should graduate with resumes
and experience.

We shouldn't compete, we should work cooperatively.

What year is this anyway?

